# A gypsy, or, Falk no.1, how to?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm wondering what 'off the shelf' engine could be used to make a Gypsy like engine without too much modification to the basic engine. I realize the winch/ gearing would have to be scratch built. Any ideas? Imagine this has been done before! Bill


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd put one on his 2" scale Forney-
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Much of the hard part would be shrinking it.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Does this help any? 
http://www.the-ashpit.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=233

a good engine to start from would be the Kalamazoo/HLW 0-4-0T


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Toytrain Porter is a good one as well, the one without the saddletank.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas Yorke had plans to convert an L.G.B. CHLOE to a Falk-like engine. Not sure where you'd get them from now.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, Gents! Gerd's creation is a masterpiece! I think if I had about $10,000.00 to buy the machines necessary, I could build one too!.........or, maybe $20thou...Just something about those little engines that would look great on a logging operation.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Mik: I just studied those pic! Wow! How many projects can I juggle? A bunch! Guess I'll be engine hunting on ebay................later, guys


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, with $10,000.00 you can by a complete 2" scale live steamer =) 

I just used a small lathe and a mill to build the gypsy winch for my logging Forney. 
Building a working winch in 1/2" scale is possible too, but more difficult as in larger scales. 

Will you build a static model or a working winch? 

Cheers, Gerd


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have a milling machine. I only have a small 7" lathe. I have been thinking of building a milling attachment, then, too, I need a 4 jaw chuck. I like things that work! My immediate thought is a working 'dummy winch'....that is, a dummy cylinder that one could turn by hand and cause the winch to work. I don't know how you'd build a working unit without having it live steam. I guess one could use a live steam cylinder and run it with air for effect. I'll have to study the pics and see what I can come up with. I thought of buying the Harris book just to marvel at the machine. I have plenty of gears and brass so I may start building the winch components and see where it takes me. Right now, I'm trying to finish up my live steam sawmill.


----------

